# Exo Terra Explorarium - thoughts?



## Spinster (Oct 18, 2014)

I was given the smallest size of one of these: http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/explorarium.php



Basically it's made of fine nylon mesh and has openings at the top and the bottom. There's a plastic cover for the bottom for substrates. I thought it might make a good enclosure for arboreals. I like the fact that it has a hook inside to hang plants etc. I also like that it can be hung from the ceiling - a bonus in a household with cats! I'm wondering if the nylon mesh would provide too much ventilation. I believe part of the outside of the enclosure could be covered in plastic if needed. 

Anyway - has anyone ever used this type of enclosure for T's, or would it be unsuitable?


----------



## Spepper (Oct 18, 2014)

Wouldn't a tarantula be able to chew out of that real quick?


----------



## High Lord Dee (Oct 18, 2014)

I would be concerned about two things:

1.) Humidity - Unless you keep your spider room at the proper humidity, it would be very difficult to regulate humidity in this enclosure
2.) Snags - The claws seem like they would get snagged in the mesh and that could damage the spider.

I would go with a praying mantis if you want to give this a shot.


----------



## Spinster (Oct 18, 2014)

Spepper said:


> Wouldn't a tarantula be able to chew out of that real quick?


The mesh seems pretty heavy duty, though I seem to remember reading somewhere that a T can can chew through steel screens? Here are a couple of close up pics:





If this enclosure is no good for a T, then maybe I'll just have to explore the option of getting a chameleon! (I've wanted one for years anyway.)

---------- Post added 10-18-2014 at 12:12 PM ----------




High Lord Dee said:


> I would be concerned about two things:
> 
> 1.) Humidity - Unless you keep your spider room at the proper humidity, it would be very difficult to regulate humidity in this enclosure
> 2.) Snags - The claws seem like they would get snagged in the mesh and that could damage the spider.
> ...


I hadn't thought of snags, good point! For humidity my thought was to cover part of the outside with plastic, even plastic wrap. I also thought of keeping some plastic plants in there and misting them at least once per day. 

A praying mantis is an interesting idea. I will have to do some research, as I've never seen them in "formal" captivity. (Informal = me keeping them temporarily in jars as a kid). I could also keep a small lizard, preferably an arboreal to take advantage of the cage height. Lights can be hung inside this cage as well.


----------



## High Lord Dee (Oct 18, 2014)

Spinster said:


> The mesh seems pretty heavy duty, though I seem to remember reading somewhere that a T can can chew through steel screens? Here are a couple of close up pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well keep me posted.  I have some really small mantises in my collection now but may consider one of these in the event that I go with a larger species.  Thanks.


----------



## timisimaginary (Nov 5, 2014)

seems small for a regular-sized chameleon, but could be good for some pygmy chameleons.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 8, 2014)

T's chew thru screen, even aluminum screen.  They'd have no problem chewing a hole in that.  Remember these animals can dig tunnels thru several feet of hard soils.


----------

